# New clip by my sifu



## ice84 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys here i post the latest video by my sifu on his channel,if you have time take a look





you can see my sifu also on his fb page Pietro Di Rauso Facebook where you'll find his training,tour,stage ,technique etc.

thanks, Best
Vincenzo


----------



## Marnetmar (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## geezer (Mar 9, 2015)

ice84 said:


> Hi guys here i post the latest video by my sifu on his channel,if you have time take a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
An athletic young man to be sure. Does he also teach Wing Chun?


----------



## ice84 (Mar 9, 2015)

geezer said:


> An athletic young man to be sure. Does he also teach Wing Chun?



Hi Geezer yes my sifu is teaching in italy and around his system.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 9, 2015)

He is limber and has good balance


----------



## KPM (Mar 14, 2015)

Nicely done promo clip!  Looks very "JKD-ish."


----------



## ice84 (Mar 18, 2015)

don't forget to visit the fan page too where you could find new interesting small clip


----------



## mograph (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay! Uncle! UNCLE! 

Wow. Tough and fast.


----------

